# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Ikan komet ku ikut besar

## klbid

Saya memelihara ikan komet sebagai ikan tester untuk kolam baru. Dan sampai sekarang ikan tsb masih hidup dan bertambah besar. Ukurannya lebih besar sedikit dibanding dengan botol teh green tea 500 ml. Bisa dikatakan kurang lebih 28 cm.
Sedikit pertanyaan buat para hobiest.
1. Apa yg biasa dilakukan terhadap ikan komet kecil ? 
2. Bila sebulan hidup dikolam baru , apakah terus dibuang ?
3. Bila sudah terlanjur besar, apa ada perlakuan khusus ?
4. Apa tetap dipelihara ?
Bagi-bagi ya pengalamannya.

----------


## mrbunta

lah salah, ikan tester kok komet. ya koi. yg tosai bagus. jadi gak di buang. hahahahahahahahahaha
ya di pelihara aja om komet nya

----------


## sbw

Kata orang sunda KOMET = "KOI SAMEET"  :Peace:

----------


## klbid

ya nih... namanya juga makhluk Tuhan yang indah.
jadinya tetap dipelihara sampai sekarang.

----------


## klbid

> Kata orang sunda KOMET = "KOI SAMEET"


iraha ka jepang deui?
hayang milu yeuh...

----------


## sbw

> iraha ka jepang deui?
> hayang milu yeuh...


Bulan opat lur... wakagoi all japan... saya ka jepang deui

----------


## klbid

> Bulan opat lur... wakagoi all japan... saya ka jepang deui


milu......  :Plane:

----------


## sbw

> milu......


dek neangan juri racing koi nya,  ::

----------


## rvidella

bahasa dewa keluar

----------


## sbw

> bahasa dewa keluar


om kilbid kata om dodo roaming tuh  :Argue:

----------


## siunk

> bahasa dewa keluar


bukan bahasa dewa ..om dodo...tapi bahasa sandi.......hehheee...kumaha ieu teh..daramang sadayana??

----------


## abm

> Saya memelihara ikan komet sebagai ikan tester untuk kolam baru. Dan sampai sekarang ikan tsb masih hidup dan bertambah besar. Ukurannya lebih besar sedikit dibanding dengan botol teh green tea 500 ml. Bisa dikatakan kurang lebih 28 cm.
> Sedikit pertanyaan buat para hobiest.
> 1. Apa yg biasa dilakukan terhadap ikan komet kecil ? 
> 2. Bila sebulan hidup dikolam baru , apakah terus dibuang ?
> 3. Bila sudah terlanjur besar, apa ada perlakuan khusus ?
> 4. Apa tetap dipelihara ?
> Bagi-bagi ya pengalamannya.


boleh newbie apresiasi ikan nya Om : hehehehe pola hi merahnya unik Om... memanjang rapi dari kepala punggung sampe ekor... perutnya condong ke put belly tuh Om..   :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## klbid

> boleh newbie apresiasi ikan nya Om : hehehehe pola hi merahnya unik Om... memanjang rapi dari kepala punggung sampe ekor... perutnya condong ke put belly tuh Om..


boleh aja om adi,
mungkin rejekinya ini ikan, makanannya san koi spirulina.
emang punya komet besar juga ? ukuranya berapa ?

----------


## klbid

> om kilbid kata om dodo roaming tuh


om sony,
muga meunang sarta papanggih anu herang...
racing koi menunggu promotornya...

----------


## sbw

> om sony,
> muga meunang sarta papanggih anu herang...
> racing koi menunggu promotornya...


di tempat balap nu herang mah... umbrela girl :P

----------


## siunk

> di tempat balap nu herang mah... umbrela girl :P


hahahhahaha........

----------


## klbid

> hahahhahaha........


om wijaya ini ketawa melulu.
mau ikut casting jadi umbrella girl om ?   :Rain:

----------


## bobo

Kalau saya ikan komet malah saya kawinin, dapat anakan komet 2 ekor saja (note : Yang survive) buat coba2 hehehehe

----------


## sbw

dek make promotor mana lur, di road race mah aya : Trendy motor ( promotor nasional )  ::

----------


## harryachta

gimana perkembangan kometnya om udah 1 tahun. tambah gede ngak. hati hati om di campur ma koi. bisa bikin keturunan baru

----------

